
Encrypted email service weathers latest of ongoing DDoS storms - at-fates-hands
https://www.theregister.com/2020/09/14/tutanota_ddos_storms_ongoing/
======
LinuxBender
A tip for those affected. Set up an account on fastmail or protonmail and set
them as secondary MX in DNS. When your main site stops getting attacked, then
disable the MX record. If doing this, remember to update your SPF DNS records
as well. Both of these providers give instructions, but keep the MX number
higher than your main provider that is being DDoS'd. You could temporarily set
up a catch-all account on the secondary rather than setting up all your
aliases.

